# Looking for "Giselle" sheet music



## absynthe1812

I actually already found the original full score by Adolphe Adam, however I noticed there are two distinct versions of the "Peasant pas de deux" (a section not written by the original composer, but another composer by the name of Bürgmüller).
Here are two different orchestrations of one of the variations, for example:











I already have the sheet music for the first version, and I'm looking for the sheet music for the second version but can't find it... does anyone know where I could find it or any information on the different versions?
It gets confusing because there seem to be so many versions of this ballet


----------



## Rogerx

absynthe1812 said:


> I actually already found the original full score by Adolphe Adam, however I noticed there are two distinct versions of the "Peasant pas de deux" (a section not written by the original composer, but another composer by the name of Bürgmüller).
> Here are two different orchestrations of one of the variations, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the sheet music for the first version, and I'm looking for the sheet music for the second version but can't find it... does anyone know where I could find it or any information on the different versions?
> It gets confusing because there seem to be so many versions of this ballet


This is what Presto music having:

https://www.prestomusic.com/sheet-music/search?search_query=adam Giselle


----------



## absynthe1812

Thanks, but I don't think any of those are the ones I'm looking for... I'm just looking for a specific arrangement of that one section of the ballet (Peasant pas de deux, or sometimes called the Bürgmüller interpolation)


----------



## Auntie Lynn

IMSLP has one - a big one...


----------

